# Kimler Var > Ülkücü Şehitler >  Ali bülent orkan

## ceydaaa

alibulentorkan.jpgSamsun'luydu. 25 yaşında olup ailece Ankara'nın Etlik Aşağıeğlence semtinde 
oturuyordu. İncirli Lisesi gece bölümü öğrencisiydi. 1980 öncesinde meydana 
gelen bazı olaylar sebebiyle yargılandığı 12 Eylül mahkemelerinde idam cezasına 
çarptırıldı. Kapatıldığı Mamak Askeri Cezaevi'nin ölüm hücresinden sabaha karşı 
alınarak götürüldüğü Ankara Merkez Kapalı Cezaevi'nin infaz bahçesinde asılarak 
şehit edildi. Cenazesi, Ankara Karşıyaka Asri Mezarlığı'na defnedildi.

----------

